# Race Cars



## jdt (Mar 30, 2010)

beautiful day, sun was high and the mustang was running great, rolled to a gentle stop and waited, low and behold a corvette pulls ino the lane next to me, I could tell by the look in his eye he was serious competition, reached down and fired her up with a snort, his expression became a little concerned as he looked around but then he to fired it up and gave a big old snort, sitting there waiting we exchanged growls several more times, people were looking over, little kids were jumping off their bikes to see what was happening and then just as it was about to get serious...









both of our wives walked out of the grocery store yelling about why the hell we were making so much noise


----------



## mr mac (Mar 31, 2010)

Women!


----------



## jamminjimi (Apr 13, 2010)

^^^^^ What he said.


----------



## nwbhoss (Apr 13, 2010)

My wife would walk out and yell "Don't just sit there beat his ass!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## caveman (Apr 13, 2010)

My wife would come out & yell at me, "Why don't you get out & help with the groceries."


----------



## smokeguy (Apr 14, 2010)

My wife would come out and say "honey you're dreaming again, you're in a _Suburban", _then shake her head sadly as she went back into the store.


----------



## cheezeerider (Apr 14, 2010)

At least you got asuburban. I'm rolling in a mini van. Sad-Sad reality


----------



## crazybuoy (Jul 9, 2010)

It so beautiufl and attractive cars to drive.


----------

